# buzzing noise in my gas furnace



## scotch89 (Oct 27, 2011)

hey guys,
new to the site but had a question for ya. i bought my house last year and on thanksgiving day 2010 my blower motor went out. i was having one hick of a time trying to find a replacement. i went to one a small business that works on alternators, blower motors ect. i bought a new one from the for about a 100. so i installed it and noticed how loud it was when the motor kicked in. its starts out kust making a lound buzzing noise and switches back and forth between low and high buzzing sounds. so after summer ended and i started using the furnace this year it reminded me of how annoying this is! i've torn into the things 3 times, checking for loose bolts, damage to the wheel, miss allignment. but i cant find nothing!!! any help would be nice thanks! o btw its a gas furnace


----------



## joecaption (Oct 27, 2011)

Was this an exact duplicate of what came out of there?
All you had to do was look at the name plate on it to find all the spec.
Could be lots of things, wrong RPM, shaft length differant, not the same frame size, wired wrong ECT.


----------

